# Any free Mp4 Video app. player ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

When I try to play mp4 link or mp4 or Flv.

My I-pad 2 has a circle with a / inside the circle.

Does that mean I don't have a the right app. to play it ?

If not what free app. out there could I download and install which will make
it play mp4s and flvs and othewr video formats ?


Thanks.


----------



## kimaster014 (Nov 16, 2011)

IOS devices do not come with an in built facility in Safari web browser to play flash files. What you need is an alternative web browser to play flash files. Search flash web in AppStore, and you should find what you are looking for.


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 15, 2011)

The only web browser that has any flash workability at all is the Skyfire brower in the app store, and it does it horribly if at all. I would suggest downloading the file, and playing it with a separate app like AVPlayer.


----------

